# Injuries from tele-bindings



## bill (Oct 13, 2003)

there are two or three kinds of releasable binding options. voile, tm7 and i think there is one more. i have been using voile plates since they first came out, or i release at the knee.


----------



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

Bruno... I think you have a good point about tele bindings. However it is my experience that if you tele ski agressively the releasables will release when you don't want them to... which it dangerous as well.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

I've heard the same thing about releasable tele bingings.... they release when you don't want them to, so people tighten them up so that they don't release, essentially making them non-releasable. Is that true?


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Thats the pits about tele bindings. I have used Voile releasables for many years and have figured them out to the point that I dont have any pre-release problems anymore. In the scenario you described that broke your leg, they may not have released. I had that same thing happen and mine did not release and it injured my ankle but it eventually got better. The Voile does release in a backwards fall which is when you can tear an ACL. I have had more than one instance of one ski on top and the other ski breaking through some crust and it releases when it stops and I keep going. Thats a good thing. The same thing happened many years ago to the girl I was seeing at the time and she didnt have them and tore her hamstring big time. Pros and cons about the Voile and for now, I dont have them on my newest fatties and am somewhat nervous about it but dont worry about it too much. 

Where was I going oh yeah, I think they are worth it and you just have to work on getting them set up right.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

Bruno,

What a bummer. Dave was telling me about it last week. Try to look on the bright side, it happened early enough that it likely won't affect your enjoyment of the spring runoff. Or will it, do you know how long the recovery will be?

I can empathize, I separated my achille's from my calf muscle in February while snowboarding. Portages where a real bitch for a couple months, especially cali in April, but who needs legs in a boat.
-d


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

Almost forgot. Thanks again for driving the busload of drunks back from Dave's b-day party.

-d


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks Darren,

I don't think the leg will hold me back kayaking. The subluxed shoulder and the two concusions in the last couple years however....

Maybe I should take up golf.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Bindings*

Bruno,

Sorry to hear about your kicker. My wife broke her fib in the Butte last season (deep snow and over the handle-bars), in non-releasables. And, a good friend broke his tib and fib (spiral fractor) in a pair of releasables. The type of binding might not make that much of a difference though. I think it has more to do with the nature of the fall and the type of harder plastic boots (not that leathers provide any more protection). 

Like shoulder injuries to kayakers, knee tweaks to the skier, wrist fractures to boarders , lower leg snaps are to the tele rider. It seems to be the most common of the season ending injuries for tele.

Releasable tele binding are not set to release if you fall forward. They are made to release in they are twisted too far and add up to enough pressure. The fall might just be the nature of the beast.


----------



## bill (Oct 13, 2003)

voile's have always come out when i fall forward


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

.Rottefella makes a release plate as well, which has worked well all last year for me, -or maybe i just never had a memorable yardsale, (i am pretty much intermediate) but last week at taos my left foot came out three times during the day, two on relatively low angle slopes, but the third time was on the top pitch of Al's run- which is pretty steep, and i did not have fun getting it back on. maybe it was beer20 or maybe i was just tired, or maybe it was because i was under the lift, most likely all three, but it was a good lesson, considering i had never actually done it before. i am going to look into adjusting them. all of my incidents were twisting @ the ankle area, not forward bails (?)
my buddy at the tele shop called them 'knee insurance', well worth it for that (i've torn meniscus and had both knees 'scoped from snowboarding ) but no one said anything @ tib-fib fx. thanks for the heads up , but i'm sorry to hear about this way . i would definitely add my vote for plates , although they add at least 2-3 cm of height to the bindings, which could be a concern, but hasn't been for me... ! buena suerte healing fast !


----------

